# Bean Soup Mix



## crewsk (Oct 21, 2004)

I just got a bag of dried mixed beans(pinto, blackeyed peas, green split pes, lentils, great norhtern, navy, yellow split peas, black beans, large lima, pink beans, field peas, green baby limas, red kidney, & baby limas). Does anyone have any good recipes using these?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2004)

Throw the beans in a pot with water (to cover) and a ham hock and let 'er rip!  Add seasonings to suit.

Also, crewsk, look in the back of the package.  Sometimes they provide a good recipe there.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, there is a recipe there but for some reason it just didn't crank my tractor. I may be able to tweak it & make it better. Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2004)

love that expression!  care if I borrow it?


----------



## crewsk (Oct 21, 2004)

Not at all! I use it just about all the time!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 21, 2004)

Just thought I'd post the recipe that's on the back of the bag & see if anyone had any suggestions for tweaking it.

Bean Soup

1 lb. bean mix
2Tbsp. salt
ham or ham hocks
1 large onion
salt & pepper
1 large can tomatoes
1 pod red pepper or 1tsp. chili powder
juice of 1 lemon

Wash beans throughly. Place in large kettle, cover with water. Add 2Tbsp. salt & soak overnight. In morning, drain. Add 2 quarts water & ham; bring to a boil & simmer for 2 1/2-3 hours. Add remaining ingredients & simmer another 30 minutes or so. Serve with crackers & green salad. Serves 10-12.


----------



## GaArt (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd leave out the tomatoes and chili powder.
Add some things like bay leaf, garlic, thyme,
 carrot and potato.... well yea maybe the tomatoes but maybe tomato sauce not whole maters.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks GaArt! I've got them soaking for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 22, 2004)

something slightly different...

Slow Cooker Fifteen Bean Soup

1 large, meaty ham hock 
4 slices bacon, diced 
3 onions, chopped 
3 carrots, diced 
1 small head cabbage, shredded 
3 tablespoons chili powder 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 (8 ounce) package 15 bean mixture, soaked overnight 
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes 
1 teaspoon chopped fresh sage 
salt and pepper to taste 


Place the ham hock in a 5 to 6 quart slow cooker, and fill half way full with water. Set to High. 
Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Cook the bacon for a few minutes, then add onions, carrots, and cabbage. Cook, stirring frequently for about 5 minutes. Stir in chili powder and garlic; cook for 2 more minutes. Transfer the mixture to the slow cooker, and add beans, tomatoes, and sage. 
Cover, and cook 2 hours on High. Reduce heat to Low, and cook for 6 to 7 hours, or until beans are tender. Transfer ham hock to a cutting board, remove meat from bone, and return meat to slow cooker. Season with salt and fresh ground pepper to taste.

Good Luck!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

OK, the beans are in the crock pot with a large onion, 3 cloves of garlic, 1 bay leaf, lemon juice, a slice of smoked picnic ham(the store only had those vacuum sealed ham hocks & I don't like those), salt, pepper, potatoes carrots & a red bell pepper. Smells pretty good. I can't wait to eat it! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

I bet some gooey cornbread would be an excellent accompaniment.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

You read my mind mudbug! I went to the store after I took my son to school this morning to get the rest of the stuff for my beans & while I was there I picked up the stuff I needed for the gooey cornbread!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah, I'm thinking we might have it here too tonight.  another cold, rainy, yucky day.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

It's drizzling & cold here today too. But for some reason the house was so hot when I got home this morning I had to turn the air back on! The heat was only set on about 70 but I was startin' to sweat!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2004)

I think we will have black bean and sausage soup with our cornbread.  Have a can of Rotel tomatoes that I may just throw in for the heck of it.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

That sounds good too!


----------

